# Nissan Kicks Lands on 'Best Cars for Teens' List



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The Nissan Kicks has been featured on AutoGuide.com's 'Top 10 Best Cars for Teens' list. Check out the video:


----------

